
Facebook bans Huawei from pre-installing its apps on Huawei phones - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/06/07/facebook-is-not-allowing-any-of-its-apps-to-be-pre-installed-on-huawei-phones/
======
chewz
Cool. Time to get Huawei phone. I would rather be spied upon by China then
Zuckenberg.

~~~
I_am_neo
Personally I hate the bloat/crap-ware pre-installed on my devices. I was
thinking the same thing when I read this.

